# Var beginning and end or just end?



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

Im about to start a cycle of prop, tren a, and mast (all at 400mg per week) and am having trouble deciding whether to run my var at the beginning & end of the cycle or just at the end.  I also plan on using 50mg of Winny for 8 weeks at the end.  My plan is to use 60mg of Var per day and either split it into 3 weeks at the start and 4 weeks on the tail end or just 7 weeks on the tail end. I'm just looking for some opinions and advice regarding the different options.  Any insight is appreciated.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 20, 2015)

Run it on the end. You can run the var right up till pct. So like for the 2 weeks you are waiting after your last pin you can be running var.


----------



## Get Some (Feb 20, 2015)

How long is the cycle? It never hurts to have a kickstart at the beginning with an oral. I will say that winny/var is a fantastic combo. It enables me to use less winstrol and still get the positive effects from it without so much of the downsides. If it were me, I would run some var at the beginning and then again at the end. But it doesn't sound like you have enough to do it effectively. If the cycle is 12 weeks long or less I don't think you should run winny for the last 8


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

Get Some said:


> How long is the cycle? It never hurts to have a kickstart at the beginning with an oral. I will say that winny/var is a fantastic combo. It enables me to use less winstrol and still get the positive effects from it without so much of the downsides. If it were me, I would run some var at the beginning and then again at the end. But it doesn't sound like you have enough to do it effectively. If the cycle is 12 weeks long or less I don't think you should run winny for the last 8



The cycle is for 14 weeks total.  I have 150 caps of 20mg var.  Suggestions on how to arrange everything?


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

What would be an effective way to split the Var up?  In your opinion is what I have not enough to do so?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

it doesnt matter if u use it from day 1 or the back end of a cycle


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> it doesnt matter if u use it from day 1 or the back end of a cycle



so the results will be the same regardless if I split it up or run it all at the beginning or all at the end?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> so the results will be the same regardless if I split it up or run it all at the beginning or all at the end?



yes var seems to get better as the weeks go on,run it for 9 weeks and thank me later


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> yes var seems to get better as the weeks go on,run it for 9 weeks and thank me later



I only have 150 caps of 20mg var so I would have to drop the dosage to 40mg per day to run for 9 weeks and at that dose I could run it for 10 weeks actually.  Would I be better to run it for 10.5 weeks at 40mg or 7 weeks at 60mg?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

10 weeks would be better..50 mg for 9 weeks is the best if its good var..alot of var is fake with winni and dbol mix


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 20, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> I only have 150 caps of 20mg var so I would have to drop the dosage to 40mg per day to run for 9 weeks and at that dose I could run it for 10 weeks actually.  Would I be better to run it for 10.5 weeks at 40mg or 7 weeks at 60mg?



Get some more and run it at 50 a day for as long as you want and thank Bundy later. Ive ran it at 100 a day for 6 weeks and it starts to get good after the 3rd week


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

var takes about 2-3 weeks to fully kick in so try to run it close to 10 weeks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

i also take hand jobs as a thanku...just keep that in mind


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

I only have the ability to run in 20mg doses due to it being 20mg capsules that I have.  Also I can't easily acquire more due to minimum order requirements.  Would I be better to run 40 for 10.5 weeks or 60 for 7 weeks.  I have contacted my source to see if I can get another 50 caps & am waiting for a reply now but if I am "stuck" with what I have what would be the best option?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 20, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> I only have the ability to run in 20mg doses due to it being 20mg capsules that I have.  Also I can't easily acquire more due to minimum order requirements.  Would I be better to run 40 for 10.5 weeks or 60 for 7 weeks.  I have contacted my source to see if I can get another 50 caps & am waiting for a reply now but if I am "stuck" with what I have what would be the best option?



60 for 7 weeks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

also var is not dbol or drol..It takes time to see the final result..have patience and if its good real var u will be happy


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> also var is not dbol or drol..It takes time to see the final result..have patience and if its good real var u will be happy



Do you agree that 60mg for 7 weeks is better than 40 for 10?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> Do you agree that 60mg for 7 weeks is better than 40 for 10?



i dont but im the kind of guy who wont start a cycle untill i have everything i need..u may have said in the into but ill ask again why cant u got more


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

I dont believe my source will accept a small order like that.  I have made contact with 2 sources that I regularly use and inquired about obtaining more....I am waiting on replies now. This may a dumb question but is it feasible to open the capsules and divide the powder in half so i can take 2 full caps and one half cap to get the 50mg per day and then run that amount for 8.5 weeks?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

70mg for 7 weeks is also a good alternative.cuase 40 mg is not the best dose to take as a male


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> I dont believe my source will accept a small order like that.  I have made contact with 2 sources that I regularly use and inquired about obtaining more....I am waiting on replies now. This may a dumb question but is it feasible to open the capsules and divide the powder in half so i can take 2 full caps and one half cap to get the 50mg per day and then run that amount for 8.5 weeks?


if u have a good digi scale u can and pray your source is on point with his counts of powder


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 20, 2015)

I am thinking I'd love to run the var for that entire cycle.  Why not start with 60 for the first 7, then if you get more great, if not, no harm.


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 20, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I am thinking I'd love to run the var for that entire cycle.  Why not start with 60 for the first 7, then if you get more great, if not, no harm.



I guess this is another possibility.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 20, 2015)

i'd say run it on the tail end thats just my two cents tho


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 20, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> The cycle is for 14 weeks total.  I have 150 caps of 20mg var.  Suggestions on how to arrange everything?



60-80mgs ED

high var is where u see the magic!

i want to try 10, but some say to high they get head aches


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 20, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> Do you agree that 60mg for 7 weeks is better than 40 for 10?



I def Agree with this!!!! F*ck 40!!!!

Run it at at least 60mg ED bro, trust me! You really need to run var at at least 50 or above. like i said high dose is where magic happend .


----------



## Seeker (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't know how long you've been cycling or what experience you have but you got a very popular, effective and yes, advanced cycle there. If it was me I run the var on the outset of the ( beginning ) 7 weeks of the  cycle because I am looking for immediate drastic changes to my physique with this combo. Ugl var run it for 60 mg's .


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 21, 2015)

damn how many founding members are there?
i though brother b said there was 20? 
seems like there is more like 60 lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> damn how many founding members are there?
> i though brother b said there was 20?
> seems like there is more like 60 lol



they made the cut off date to long imo 2012 should have been it


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 21, 2015)

jees what was the cut date lol
1013-14? thouht it was about five years old?
i should of join this time last year id be a founding member lol  jk


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 21, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> they made the cut off date to long imo 2012 should have been it




That's just your opinion. They made the date the day SI was laid to rest.


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 21, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> 70mg for 7 weeks is also a good alternative.cuase 40 mg is not the best dose to take as a male



Ok I was able to get another 50 caps of var and now I can run it for about 9.5 weeks at 60mg ed.  Is this sufficient?  I could also run it 7 weeks at 80mg ed instead but seeing as it seems better to run it for a longer period of time I am leaning towards 60mg ed for the 9.5 weeks. I can only dose in amounts of 20mg due to the caps being 20mg each so my choices are limited to 40mg, 60mg, or 80mg ed.  Any input or suggestions on recommended dosage and length is appreciated.?  Thanks everyone for all the help.


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 24, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> 70mg for 7 weeks is also a good alternative.cuase 40 mg is not the best dose to take as a male





ForkLift said:


> I def Agree with this!!!! F*ck 40!!!!
> 
> Run it at at least 60mg ED bro, trust me! You really need to run var at at least 50 or above. like i said high dose is where magic happend .





wabbitt said:


> I am thinking I'd love to run the var for that entire cycle.  Why not start with 60 for the first 7, then if you get more great, if not, no harm.



I have been able to get some more Var......So is 60mg per day for 9.5 weeks better or is 80mg per day for 7 weeks better?


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 24, 2015)

Run the 60.  If it's your first run with var, you will see the results.  You can always bump it up later if you feel you need it.


----------



## Bullfrog (Feb 24, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Run the 60.  If it's your first run with var, you will see the results.  You can always bump it up later if you feel you need it.



it is my first cycle with var.  im looking forward to it.  thanks for the advice.


----------

